# Mosel in Germany - where to start?



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi - will be heading off to Germany with the bikes in a couple of weeks . Our destination is the Mosel Valley. Where to start - Trier or Koblenz? Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes!


I've done both ways, but I think downstream from Trier is best, parking places come thick & fast from Trier, fewer as you get nearer Koblenz. 

The stellplatz at Trier next to the campsite is ok, but can be very busy. The town itself is superb, lots of history going back to Roman times, so leave a full day at least to have a look around. Lots of cycle tracks along the river banks. Full campsite at Koblenz at the confluence of the Mosel & Rhine


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Mike


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with Mike. Downstream. Just got back from there yesterday. Take a bike for each person. Brilliant cycle path both sides.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with Mike. Downstream. Just got back from there yesterday. Take a bike for each person. Brilliant cycle path both sides.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you would rather avoid large towns then I suggest the area between Cochem and Piesport for a more relaxing trip. This includes the best stellplatze on the Mosel in my opinion at Minheim, which has electric and dedicated areas of grass and hard standing to each pitch. A mini campsite without the hassle and at stellplatze prices.

I'll PM you an itinerary if I can find it.

Ron


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ron

We also are planning to do parts of the Mosel in July, coming from the East so upstream, so could we also please have an itinerary, either by PM or maybe post it on here for others too. 

Thanks in anticipation.

Geoff


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We are also planning to visit this area for the first time in September so would be grateful for your itinerary Ron. 
Thanks for all other ideas and information.
I will be keeping an eye on this thread:smile2:

Cazzie


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ron

Now you have got to find it - or make it up:wink2::laugh:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Right - here it is. Its actually a suggestion for a route from Calais to Interlaken with a bit of the Mosel included, but every little helps someone said. It looks like the Mosel is going to be popular this year? About time too as Brit motorhomers have always been a bit thin on the ground in our experience.

Ron


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ron 

Thanks - printed off.- very useful.

Geoff


----------



## cbrown1360 (Jul 26, 2014)

We're just back from the Mosel valley. 

Fill up with cheap diesel (1.08 Euro/litre) in Luxembourg and then head for Trier which is well worth a visit and the stellplatz is large and easy to find. In our view the best secton is between Bernkastel-Kues and Cochem with a wide variety of decent stellplatz and nice campsites (approx. 22 Euro/night for van + 2 persons with EHU). Bikes are a must with dedicated cycle paths on both sides of the river and no hills to climb unless you want to venture up to a vineyard!

North of Cochem there are very few stellplatz and the campsites become more expensive as you approach Koblenz. However, Burg Eltz is worth a visit and there are some very good walks around Burgen. 

We had a great time despite our leisure battery self destructing and our awning collapsing during a storm.

We came back via Monschau (near Aachen) which is also well worth a visit - Ferien Camping is a lovely site.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Many thanks Ron.
I have downloaded your file ready to print off and will now start consulting maps and making notes.
I love this planning stage almost as much as the trip.:smile2:

Cazzie


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Your right Cazzie but I normally do mine in the winter.:wink2: One of my regrets is that I deleted Autoroute temperarally from my computer and know I'm unable to re-install it as it's not supported.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Germany


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ob1 said:


> If you would rather avoid large towns then I suggest the area between Cochem and Piesport for a more relaxing trip. This includes the best stellplatze on the Mosel in my opinion at Minheim, which has electric and dedicated areas of grass and hard standing to each pitch. A mini campsite without the hassle and at stellplatze prices.
> 
> I'll PM you an itinerary if I can find it.
> 
> Ron


Hi Ob1,

I would be gratful if you could PM me the itinerary please?

Trev


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In fact it would be more advantageous to post it on here for everyone to see.:wink2:


tony


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Teemyob - Gemmy. Do wake up - it's already been posted!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Teemyob - Gemmy. Do wake up - it's already been posted!


Ron

It's sad really.

'Horses', 'water' and 'lead' come to mind, but I doubt whether some members could connect them, in the right order.

Geoff


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Ron
> 
> It's sad really.
> 
> ...


It's easy done Geoff, and I admit to not reading through all the posts myself on occasions, especially if the thread goes on and on, which this one hasn't! >

Ron


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ob1 said:


> It's easy done Geoff, and I admit to not reading through all the posts myself on occasions, especially if the thread goes on and on, which this one hasn't! >
> 
> Ron


Two pages - on P.1 you linked to it and on P.2 I said I had printed and thanked you.

No need to make excuses for Tony and Trev - I doubt whether they would - in reverse situation:wink2::laugh:

And will we get an abject apology and a thanks to you, from either of them? We shall await:surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello Guys,

We are just back home after a tour which included the Mosel. We were heading up to Linz am rhine for a 60's / mod event. (another story) ...

We joined the Mosel just east of Trier and having loads of time, just followed our nose. Amazing trip. You are spoiled for choice Stellplatz wise and they are all superb. Quite a few had lecy and most had full service facilites for the loo etc.

We landed in the middle of a German holiday and the river road (downstream) was heaving with MoHo's. One big stellplats just west of Krov had about 100 units thereon!!

So after our Linz event we did the Mosel trip back upstream using the other bank mainly and it was different enough to keep our interest alive and kicking.

Only slight sour note was a local who lived adjacent to a great overnight parking area for 4 units who had a big issue with Motorhomes parked close to his house and proceeded to try and 'smoke us out' What a plonker this chap turned out to be. I could not believe he had done this deliberately and we had quite a row (we were with a second moho who travelled with us for a few days. He only left when I threatened to involve the police. We moved a bit further away from him and and had a super (and Noisy) night with a German couple joining us for a barby and fire pit cooking with lots of wine and beer. Daft Germanman spent the night peering at us from the safety of his house.. Hilarious by this time.... The joys.. And we stayed two nights just to keep him company and his blood pressure up.

We are thinking of returning for the wine festivals .. Esp' at Krov where we parked up riverside behind the big new comunity hall. (toilets available during work hrs) Cost? Free.... Might not be this year though. Brighton Mod week is end of August. We are booked into the CC site just up from the marina and the classic vespa will be on the back for local and posing use..

The Mosel is a very special and magical place... Do it . Forget itineraries. Probably go out the window anyway. We were constantly saying to each other 'Lets stay another night here' and we did. Often.

Also FYI ... Trier has a super private stellplatz at a Vinyard winestube / restaurant which close by the Roman Amphitheatre... http://www.vonnell.de/

Superb wine and food. Lecy and water but no loo emptying... Worth finding. Cost is Euro 10 .00

Take your time on the Mosel (and in Trier) as you won't wan't to rush it it is so peaceful and utterly beutiful.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Other very good stelplatzes are at Wintrich (automated entry and exit a la Ypres - but without the dancing) and Brauneberg about 2 kms away.

Wintrich closes for the winter, but Brauneberg is open 24/7/365 payment is by way of an honesty box and it even has a heated cabinet for the water supply. 

It is next to a Treff 3000 supermarket with a Coffee shop/bakery and just a short stroll from a couple of restaurants.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Morning,
Thanks for all the good advice. At present on a site in Mehring - directly overlooking the river - lovely. Crossed into Germany from Luxembourg on Thursday after an uneventful journey through the tunnel.
1st stop Palzem in the vineyard - 7 euros including hookup, water and WC. Tasted the wine in the strube in the evening. 3 bottles purchased! Next day onto Trier where we stopped at the vineyard suggested above for 10 euros with hookup. From here we cycled into Trier which was very busy - Ok. I feel the journey started in Mehring where we have had a lovely couple of days cycling, eating and enjoying the local wine. I love the fact that the sites have their own wine bar or beer garden. As we only have 2 weeks we are moving on to a site nearer Bernkastel - not sure where yet. That is the beauty of not having to book and seeing if it is a place you want to stay or move along. The weather is lovely - getting very hot by mid afternoon. The scenery is stunning.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm also in the Moselle right now (other spellings are available!)

I agree with what others have already written. Whilst the Rhine is majestic, for me the Moselle is even more special. The surrounding hills are often steep, covered in vineyards, and extremely close to the river. It makes the lush valley below seem even more cosy.

The villages alongside the river are pleasant, and there are so many really nice campsites everywhere that it's difficult to choose one to stay each night.

If you want a quiet place, with plenty of good cycling either side of a lovely river, then it's a valley to consider.


----------

